# May we have a BHM/FFA weight and size thread?



## Cookie (Nov 6, 2014)

OK so I just thought this sort of thing could be cool.  Share things like weight, height, BMI, what you find particularly physically attractive in others and anything about yourself! Pics encouraged!!

I'll start: I'm 4'10" and 107 lbs, and I have a BMI of 22.3 - I wish I was a bit taller but meh. 

I really love to see quite an even distribution of fat on a guy, but big bellies are totally the best. :smitten: I also seem to like around the 350 - 400 lbs mark the most. Any height's cool too.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 6, 2014)

OK cool let's get at this.

I'm at 350lbs and 5'6. Bmi I think is 46.1. Saw the report at the hospital the other day. 
4xl 5xl in shirts. Probably a 48 waist (undergut) but over is aboot a 60. 

I'm inclined to think I'm all belly and ass. Might be wrong, be good to know how others view each other.


----------



## djudex (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm 6'7 and 461 lbs. (2 meters and 209 kg) which according to the NIH means I have a BMI of 51.9 (although I personally don't put much stock in the BMI). 

Here's a saturated golden oldie for y'all 

View attachment Bored02.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh wow, Cookie, you are shorter than me! =O Suddenly I feel tall!

I'm 5'2 and... um, it's been a while since I weighed myself so here is best guess? About 180lbs? Kinda hit a miss whether or not I like that last bit, to be honest at the moment I just find it kinda totally embarrassing. *sigh* Kinda wish I was more like all the gorgeous, petite FFA on here! Ah well.

I like big guys, that is probably about all I can say as I'm not all that great with weights and BMI and stuff! I guess based on people I know, I like anywhere between 300 and 600 lbs best? Depends on height and build, I guess. I also like numbers and pictures so this thread is like major perv fest thread for me! Sorry fellas!

Also, this is such a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Tad (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is where I admit that I’m a bit of a fraud: I’m not really an FFA  ........and I’m also not really a BHM, at least by how I read sizes.

See, years ago this site was assumed by many to be all about BBW and male FA, and while in theory BHM and FFA were also welcome, it didn't always feel that way. Some people lobbied for this board to get created, and in due course it was created but there was very little traffic on it. I thought the board was a good idea, and having noted that frequently people go where people are, I decided to try and post on the board daily, or as close to it as I could manage, to help keep the place ticking along. I was certainly not the only person posting but it just didn't seem to have critical mass at first, but gradually things began to gel, and more people began to wander in, and suddenly it was just a really great place full of all sorts of awesome people, so I sure wasn’t going to leave then! 

(as an aside, if you like this board, and want to see it keep being an interesting and lively place, posting is the surest way to make that happen. I know a lot of people are in communications off the board, and that is cool, but when something comes up that you think others might find amusing, interesting, or whatever, why not copy it into a post, too?)

All that said, it isn’t like I’m thin, but certainly not big enough to stand out in most crowds either. 5’8” (I know I was 5’8.5” when I was younger….. I haven’t had my height checked in years, but I’ll assume I’ve lost that half inch somewhere along the line by now), and 100kg (220 pounds), plus or minus a few at any given time. BMI around 33-34, depending on the small ups and downs. Fat enough that I _can’t_ buy trousers that fit in the more fashionable stores and _can _find trousers that fit in the Big&Tall store--but not so big that I can’t also find ones that fit at a lot of mass market stores. It is kind of my compromise size.

ETA: as to the rest of the question--long married to a woman on the lower edge of BBW sizing (she gets her jeans in plus sizes stores, her t-shirts in regular stores....) who is extremely awesome, but not so much an FFA. Hence why I try to keep my weight down despite gaining very easily and rather liking being fat.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 7, 2014)

djudex said:


> I'm 6'7 and 461 lbs. (2 meters and 209 kg) which according to the NIH means I have a BMI of 51.9 (although I personally don't put much stock in the BMI).
> 
> Here's a saturated golden oldie for y'all



Don't sell yourself short ... at 6'7" you're actually almost 2,05 meters tall.....


----------



## djudex (Nov 7, 2014)

agouderia said:


> Don't sell yourself short ... at 6'7" you're actually almost 2,05 meters tall.....



Well I wouldn't want to do that, after all that's almost two inches. I've heard that even just one inch can make a lot of difference!


----------



## agouderia (Nov 7, 2014)

Worldwidemetrics conversion calculator says 6'7" feet is 2.04216 meters..... 

Who last measured you in meters?

But then again, as soon as we get in that height range, men do stop claiming they're taller than they are ......


----------



## djudex (Nov 7, 2014)

agouderia said:


> Who last measured you in meters?



Some gal at the doctor's office, she was probably 5'5" so it may not have been 100% accurate. 



> But then again, as soon as we get in that height range, men do stop claiming they're taller than they are ......



Very true, after you start hitting your head on door frames it doesn't really matter what part of the forehead you bash in.


----------



## Tom the pig 8 (Nov 7, 2014)

I am 5' 9" tall and weigh 275. I don't know what that gives me for a BMI, I know that I am officially obese. Obese sounds like a bad word to me though. I feel like I have been trying to get 300 pounds forever, but 275 is like a wall for me.


----------



## Durin (Nov 7, 2014)

5'7" and 258lbs


----------



## Cookie (Nov 7, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Oh wow, Cookie, you are shorter than me! =O Suddenly I feel tall!
> 
> I'm 5'2 and... um, it's been a while since I weighed myself so here is best guess? About 180lbs? Kinda hit a miss whether or not I like that last bit, to be honest at the moment I just find it kinda totally embarrassing. *sigh* Kinda wish I was more like all the gorgeous, petite FFA on here! Ah well.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I like knowing numbers too, I'm not sure why! We can say this is a thread for er, appreciation, and is definitely not a perv fest.

And IMO 180 sounds really good for 5'2"


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 7, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Thank you!  I like knowing numbers too, I'm not sure why! We can say this is a thread for er, appreciation, and is definitely not a perv fest.
> 
> And IMO 180 sounds really good for 5'2"



I agree, no reason to feel embarrassed at all! To be honest, being on Dims super frequently makes me feel a tiny bit self-conscious. Because I forget that being attracted to thin people is actually the norm, which is ridiculous. But still 

I'm 5'2" and around 110-115lbs. Defining weight preferences is difficult without a height. So, just going off someone around 6ft (height isn't a huge deal to me. But I do like feeling tiny in all respects next to someone), 300-400 is probably the ideal range. With considerable preference towards the bigger half of that spectrum. Of course, I'm still very much attracted to people below/above that. Under 250 is probably pushing it a bit, but sexually speaking, I'm still good with well over 500. 

I'm a huge sucker for an even distribution of weight, heavy on the curves and the softness. I'd probably be let down by a pear-shaped guy, cause I'm all about tits/belly/love handles. I'd also be a little sad if I can't completely mush my face into multiple areas, which I would not hesitate to do.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 7, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


> I agree, no reason to feel embarrassed at all! To be honest, being on Dims super frequently makes me feel a tiny bit self-conscious. Because I forget that being attracted to thin people is actually the norm, which is ridiculous. But still
> 
> I'm 5'2" and around 110-115lbs. Defining weight preferences is difficult without a height. So, just going off someone around 6ft (height isn't a huge deal to me. But I do like feeling tiny in all respects next to someone), 300-400 is probably the ideal range. With considerable preference towards the bigger half of that spectrum. Of course, I'm still very much attracted to people below/above that. Under 250 is probably pushing it a bit, but sexually speaking, I'm still good with well over 500.
> 
> I'm a huge sucker for an even distribution of weight, heavy on the curves and the softness. I'd probably be let down by a pear-shaped guy, cause I'm all about tits/belly/love handles. I'd also be a little sad if I can't completely mush my face into multiple areas, which I would not hesitate to do.



I love feeling tiny in comparison too! And tits, belly, love handles, all round softness and face mushing into flab yes yes yes <3


----------



## BChunky (Nov 7, 2014)

5'10" 255 lbs


----------



## Melian (Nov 7, 2014)

5'8" and 110 lbs, as of last physical (March, 2013).


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm 6'0 and presently going about 335-340 lbs. I have no idea what my BMI is though, probably up there pretty good. I carry most of my fat in the belly and torso area, but for the most part I'm pretty heavily muscled everywhere else.

I don't identify really with any of the common terms of sexuality or identity such as FA or BHM that are used around here or anywhere else for that matter about what I consider myself to be or what I like. Simply put, I am what I am and I like what I like and that's about all the explanation or introspection I'll likely ever give or delve into. That being said, I really and truly have no "type" when it comes to attraction, outside of it being a woman. If I were to ever have attraction to another man I'd consider it, but since it has not happened in the 40 years I've been kicking around, I don't think it's very likely to occur.

I have dated girls as small as 5' and 100lbs. up to 5'8 and 225. The heaviest was probably my wife at one point who was around 300 at 5'2, but is down below 200 lbs. at present. I have so many things that play into what attracts me to a woman, that size really does not matter at all. For me, it can be her wit, or intellect, or eyes, or laugh, or attitude, or any numerous things that fire a spark in me. Don't get me wrong, I'm also very visual, and looks do play a part, but not the only part, and some of the things that I find appealing about a woman's look, others may not agree. I can't even always pinpoint a particular thing that draws me in. C'est la vie.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm in Tad's end of the spectrum at 6'1 and about 215.. its the holidays so that could extend into 230-ish. 29 BMI (google: bmi calc to get yours!)

I'm all ball belly, like pregnant sized. Someone tell me how to get the fat to go somewhere else.

I'm attracted to blond-redish-brunette and happy. And hungry.


----------



## bayone (Nov 7, 2014)

Five foot seven-and-a-half, just under 120 lbs that last time I checked. Usually attracted to men between 250 and 400 lbs (though my spouse is presently about 220 lbs.) Like several posters above, harmonious proportions and all-over softness are attractive to me -- I like nice round faces (fat men with thin faces are slightly disturbing to me).


----------



## lille (Nov 7, 2014)

5'2" and I hover between 120 and 123. I too love the feeling of being tiny in comparison. My bf is 5'10" 330ish and very broad shouldered so he dwarfs me in pictures, I love it.


----------



## RentonBob (Nov 7, 2014)

I haven't looked into my BMI but I'm currently 6'1" and 470.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 8, 2014)

OK so that bmi figure Is wrong for me. It closer to 58.something. I totally scienced that.

Here's a sub question, I was genuinely oblivious to the idea I had fat legs, this cheered me right up. In my head I was a big guy I was a big dude on spindly legs. Has any been surprised by others pointing things out about them. 

Also I never mentioned my likes, and failed to post picture. 

Well I'm an anything goes, what looks good on one person may not on others. 

And a scientific image purely for assesment of preference. I've gone for older pictures, to spare you the broken leg. 

View attachment http%3A%2F%2F40.media.tumblr.com%2F1417ea16912514b195645a12c9b14320%2Ftumblr_n4r4eiAezn1s7e3rzo3.jpg


View attachment http%3A%2F%2F40.media.tumblr.com%2F77a2c820686a36fa2e80e5f7d4ba825b%2Ftumblr_n4r4eiAezn1s7e3rzo2.jpg


----------



## Elementary_penguin (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh I am teeny tiny compared to all these gents. I'm 6'3 and 265lbs and growing (hopefully)


----------



## fritzi (Nov 8, 2014)

No matter where, I always get the feeling my body-type is just wrong and doesn't fit in.

At 5'7" and 190 pounds I'm too small for classic BBW preferences. And far too fat for society's standards and the petite FFA ideal.


----------



## tankyguy (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm 5'11" in sneakers and around 345lbs currently with an even distribution with maybe a bit concentrated in the rear. 

I like women with a fairly wide range of body types from very thin to BBW and even some of the hardbody fitness types. I'm a sucker for the small/petite for the contrast, though. :wubu:


----------



## MsBrightside (Nov 9, 2014)

My scale is broken, and I haven't weighed myself in quite a while (I'm generally not too fussed about that sort of thing); but I'm 5'7" and probably around 135-140 lbs. 

As far as attraction, I'm not sure that I consider myself a "real" FFA, because I'm not exclusively drawn to bigger guys; but I definitely consider them an appealing variation on the spectrum of male attractiveness. :happy: It doesn't hurt to have a nice speaking voice, either, but I've always thought that the most attractive quality a man can have is being into me.


----------



## Bigsweetguy619 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am about 417 last I weighed myself, but do fluctuate a bit around the summer and holidays, the heat makes me sweat and the treats around this time make me eat. I'm also 6 feet tall and have a BMI of 52, and yes I'm only wearing socks. 

View attachment 5061103e-4f99-47ed-bef1-594cc2c2c0ab.jpg


----------



## sivisi (Nov 10, 2014)

so i am 6' tall and i have 210ibs or 182cm and 95kg i think my bim is 28-29


----------



## Goreki (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm six foot tall and currently at 277lb. Or 126kg for the rest of the world. Get with it, America.
I'm not particularly thrilled with my weight right now, but I'm an eat now and diet later kind of girl. I'll work it out eventually 





I like all shapes and sizes. I do sort of prefer a BHM to be more B, H and M than me though.


----------



## loopytheone (Nov 11, 2014)

Without sounding like a creep, Goreki, you are adorable!


----------



## sivisi (Nov 11, 2014)

Goreki said:


> I'm six foot tall and currently at 277lb. Or 126kg for the rest of the world. Get with it, America.
> I'm not particularly thrilled with my weight right now, but I'm an eat now and diet later kind of girl. I'll work it out eventually
> 
> 
> ...


you looks great


----------



## youareneverready (Nov 12, 2014)

I am definitely a little 'un. 5'1 and a half (don't forget the half!) and probably a little under 100lbs at the moment (chaotic lifestyle - tend to fluctuate), but have always been surprisingly...hourglassy for my size. I often fall into that trap of forgetting I'm not 'normal'-sized until I'm met with an obvious contrast (or a high shelf), because I'm used to it though. 

In terms of what I'm attracted to, I'd say it's pretty fluid. I could try and define a type exactly but it would only go out the window once I inevitably got excited by someone who didn't fit that whatsoever. I'm a very tactile creature though, what feels good > what looks good, although obviously both would be amazing (plus you can't just go around touching folk).


----------



## Tad (Nov 12, 2014)

youareneverready said:


> i'm a very tactile creature though, what feels good > what looks good, although obviously both would be amazing (plus you can't just go around touching folk).



this!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ALS (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm an FFA, and I am 5' 3" tall. I weigh around 118. I think that my BMI is around 22?

I love tall, big guys who weigh between 200 and 400 pounds.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 13, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Without sounding like a creep, Goreki, you are adorable!


Hah, thanks, Loopy. Not creepy at all 
Thanks to you too, sivisi.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 13, 2014)

6'0-265 lb


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Nov 14, 2014)

6-2 335lbs


----------



## ImNotFunnySTILL (Nov 15, 2014)

5'11 400ishhhh :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Cookie (Nov 15, 2014)

Everyone's so diverse in their body shapes, weight and height; it's what makes us all so interesting and overwhelmingly sexy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm 5'8" and sitting at 525 currently. I was a lot bigger and have lost a lot of weight. I got down to 440, but then sunk into a depression, plus health issues I'm going through right now and I've gained a few pounds back. I'm back on track with the weight loss though. I ideally want to get around 275-300 and go from there to see how I feel.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 15, 2014)

I am 4'11" and weigh 392 - a few years back my heaviest was 475.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2014)

As freaking if.

Haha


----------



## ReallyBeefy (Dec 5, 2014)

I am 6'0" and I am 272. I have a nicely distributed (even though I am a guy) hourglass figure, with wider hips. I love the feeling of being this big, and really would love someone who loves my body. I do want to increase my size if I find a someone who wants to do it with me. I really don't have a preference in size when it comes to a partner.


----------



## whoknows??? (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm 5'5'' and 173 lbs. I cycle through periods of loving my body, wanting to be skinnier, and wanting to be fatter, but I consider that normal haha. 

The kind of guy that I'm attracted to can vary a lot in terms of looks, but the last guy i dated was around 350lbs and 6'3''. A chubby guy with a beard wearing a flannel is pretty much my ideal haha.


----------



## ManBeef (Dec 8, 2014)

I am 5'11", 280... any one? No? Oh... ok


----------



## IAmTheBlackWizards (Dec 8, 2014)

170cm/5'7" and 110kg/242lbs.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 8, 2014)

whoknows??? said:


> I'm 5'5'' and 173 lbs. I cycle through periods of loving my body, wanting to be skinnier, and wanting to be fatter, but I consider that normal haha.
> 
> The kind of guy that I'm attracted to can vary a lot in terms of looks, but the last guy i dated was around 350lbs and 6'3''. *A chubby guy with a beard wearing a flannel is pretty much my ideal haha*.



Well hello...

I'm right at 5'6" and 300lbs. 

I have a very bell shaped body when i'm naked.


----------



## GhostEater (Dec 27, 2014)

I got a scale for Christmas that can actually weigh me.

According to the scale I've gotten to 395 lbs. Holiday snacking has not been good to me.


----------



## bmwm2001 (Dec 27, 2014)

I am the biggest I've ever been. My ex-wife hated me being overweight so i repressed myself until after we split and i learned to enjoy myself again. I've never posted pics of myself before so be gentle  

6ft - 247lbs - bmi 33.5 - obese


----------



## Jay86 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm 5ft 8, about 20 stone or 280 pounds, probably a bit more since I've not stopped eating all xmas holiday, 50 inch waist but I wear around 42-44 on the hips and an XXL on top. Would love to keep getting bigger though.


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 28, 2014)

5'10" (1.778m) and finally up to 262 pounds (119 kg) after being stuck at 250 for years. Hopefully I can keep this going! :eat1:


----------



## Wanderer (Dec 28, 2014)

fritzi said:


> No matter where, I always get the feeling my body-type is just wrong and doesn't fit in.
> 
> At 5'7" and 190 pounds I'm too small for classic BBW preferences. And far too fat for society's standards and the petite FFA ideal.



Hey now, remember the old saying: Perfect is the enemy of good. Heck, I'd be happy to be seen with you on any kind of date, if I lived anywhere near you. (Sadly, I live in a subdivision in Texas, surrounded by married couples. I have all the social life of a monk without the benefits.)


----------



## traceg (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm 5'9 355 lbs big all over and bigger belly&#128521;


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 24, 2016)

Im 5'3 and 110, per my last doctor visit on Tuesday. An emaciated vegan nugget I am.


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm 17.75 hands tall and weigh roughly 226,796 grams.

Some quick calculations also demonstrate that my body would displace roughly 1 hogshead of water.

My height could also be expressed as 1.205 × 10^-11 astronomical units and a mass of 1.365797618149e+29 atomic units.


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 24, 2016)

Also noted: I approve of this thread being revived because the OP was so fucking polite about it. These days it would be posted like "Tell us how fat you are!!!" 

Which has its own charms.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 24, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> *I'm 17.75 hands tall and weigh roughly 226,796 grams.
> *
> Some quick calculations also demonstrate that my body would displace roughly 1 hogshead of water.
> 
> My height could also be expressed as 1.205 × 10^-11 astronomical units and a mass of 1.365797618149e+29 atomic units.



So you're trying to tell me you're a reasonably sized horse?


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 24, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> So you're trying to tell me you're a reasonably sized horse?


226,000 grams is a bit smallish for a horse though...


----------



## dwesterny (Jun 24, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> So you're trying to tell me you're a reasonably sized horse?



On second thought why fight it?  

View attachment s-l300.jpg


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 24, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> On second thought why fight it?



Damn, I was gonna make a joke about riding you but you kinda beat me to it there. =p


----------



## johniav (Sep 21, 2016)

Officially overweight.....damn it. 

View attachment 20160921_210135.jpg


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 21, 2016)

Recycling is good for the environment.


----------



## johniav (Sep 22, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Recycling is good for the environment.



Come hear uncle john's band.....


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 28, 2016)

I like the name of this thread. I hereby propose that all new threads being started be named starting with "May we have a thread for"

So our current threads would be named as follows and I believe it makes them sound ever so much nicer.
May we have a thread for alone time fantasies?
May we have a thread for a bucket list part two?
May we have a thread for a random first time poster to express their suicidal ideation to strangers on the internet?


----------



## agouderia (Sep 28, 2016)

Dwes ... what have you been drinking, smoking, inhaling....?


----------



## Anjula (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm 5'6 and around 150lbs ATM. Curvy as fuck with ridiculous 40"-26"-40" body type. I'm aiming for 120 tho. 

I like my man nice and short (5'8 would be purrfect) and around 300lbs. Pure softness please.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm 6'4" and 285 lbs.

I'm attracted to a wide variety of women but seem to end up with short chubby brunettes -- dark hair and light brown skin is a great combination.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Oct 24, 2016)

Haven't been measured or weighed in a long time. I always say I am 5'11. The last time I was weighed I was around 530 lbs. Not sure what I weigh because I am more active this time of year.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 24, 2016)

6'0 and 365 lbs. of burning love!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 24, 2016)

Anjula said:


> I'm 5'6 and around 150lbs ATM. Curvy as fuck with ridiculous 40"-26"-40" body type. I'm aiming for 120 tho.
> 
> I like my man nice and short (5'8 would be purrfect) and around 300lbs. Pure softness please.



I just noticed you are from Poland so I'm throwing in my two cents here. I was recently invited to go on a trip to Poland. I couldn't go because of the schedule, but as a fat guy I was researching the food there in case I could go. I discovered you guys have some strange shit. For example, Smalec. 

I can't imagine eating straight up lard. Does it taste better than it sounds?


----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 24, 2016)

I think everything tastes better than that sounds.


----------



## Anjula (Oct 24, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> I just noticed you are from Poland so I'm throwing in my two cents here. I was recently invited to go on a trip to Poland. I couldn't go because of the schedule, but as a fat guy I was researching the food there in case I could go. I discovered you guys have some strange shit. For example, Smalec.
> 
> I can't imagine eating straight up lard. Does it taste better than it sounds?



It does! To be honest I used to love it when I was still eating meat. My grandma makes the best but it's really good in most places, especially when served with pickles!


----------



## dwesterny (Oct 24, 2016)

A lot of cuisines use lard as the basis for spreads.


----------



## Wanderer (Oct 28, 2016)

Have managed to eat my way up to 270, according to the scale at the blood bank. Why can't fattening myself up be faster... ?


----------



## rellis10 (Apr 27, 2017)

So I finally have an actual number to put to my size after years of aggressively avoiding weighing myself.

348.10lbs (157.90kgs) and 5'10 tall.


----------



## Jeannie (Apr 27, 2017)

rellis10 said:


> So I finally have an actual number to put to my size after years of aggressively avoiding weighing myself.
> 
> 348.10lbs (157.90kgs) and 5'10 tall.



Yum. 348 is the sweet spot! :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 2, 2017)

I'm 5'11" and 270 lbs


----------



## Pitchfork (May 2, 2017)

I'm 5'11" and 495 lbs.


----------



## traceg (May 4, 2017)

5ft 9 and 423lbs this week:happy:


----------



## dwesterny (May 4, 2017)

Currently 5'11" and 556, which I guess is the sour spot.


----------



## loopytheone (May 4, 2017)

I admit, I'm sitting here perv-grinning to myself at this collection of SSBHM.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 4, 2017)

5'11.5" and 575 lbs. 

Not really. I just got carried away a bit and wanted to be the prettiest girl at the ball. Actually I'm 6'0" and 355 lbs.


----------



## dwesterny (May 4, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> 5'11.5" and 575 lbs.
> 
> Not really. I just got carried away a bit and wanted to be the prettiest girl at the ball. Actually I'm 6'0" and 355 lbs.



5'14" and 666


----------



## LeoGibson (May 4, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> 5'14" and 666



I just had breakfast and did some stretching. I'm now 5'14 and 1/8" and 669.2 lbs.


----------



## dwesterny (May 4, 2017)

LeoGibson said:


> I just had breakfast and did some stretching. I'm now 5'14 and 1/8" and 669.2 lbs.



I just went to the bathroom, I'm back down to 556. Do not go in there.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (May 9, 2017)

Just a guess. 5'11 well over 600 lbs


----------



## squarebrickjaw (May 15, 2017)

Just joined the forum yesterday. I'm 6'4", ~390 lbs.


----------



## squeezablysoft (May 16, 2017)

bayone said:


> Five foot seven-and-a-half, just under 120 lbs that last time I checked. Usually attracted to men between 250 and 400 lbs (though my spouse is presently about 220 lbs.) Like several posters above, harmonious proportions and all-over softness are attractive to me -- I like nice round faces (fat men with thin faces are slightly disturbing to me).



Ever see a slim (or at least no bigger than nondescript medium size) guy with a fat face (chubby cheeks, double chin etc.)? Weird and disappointing.


----------



## knuddelmoppel (May 20, 2018)

I'm 6'6" and 518lbs which also is my highest weight.


----------



## Erestor (May 20, 2018)

I'm 5'3" and 115 pounds, and tend to like guys between 250 and 550 pounds, though I'm quite flexible. Love love-handles and all-over softness!


----------



## dwesterny (May 20, 2018)

Erestor said:


> I'm 5'3" and 115 pounds, and tend to like guys between 250 and 550 pounds, though I'm quite flexible. Love love-handles and all-over softness!


It's important to be flexible when dating someone over 500 lbs...


----------



## Erestor (May 20, 2018)

dwesterny said:


> It's important to be flexible when dating someone over 500 lbs...



Sadly I didn't mean it literally.. guess I'll have to start working on my flexibility in that case


----------



## devinprater (May 20, 2018)

I'm 5'8, 240, with a pretty soft belly at the bottom of it, but its kinda harder near the top. I have a bit butt as well, and my right man boob is rather big, but the left one isn't; kinda annoying when I'm trying to warm my hands with them, but ah well.


----------



## mrniceguy33710 (May 21, 2018)

6', 295 now with a very round, firm belly, as you can see from my various pics. Starting to develop a belly hang now.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jun 18, 2018)

Been staying around 578 lbs


----------



## Enplumpen (Jun 19, 2018)

5'11", 196lbs, 22 bmi

Would rather be quite a bit bigger, identifying as a feedee. The biggest I've ever been is 207lbs. Weight tends to go to my belly, breast, butt and thighs.

This is me in 2012 vs 2018


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 19, 2018)

So, I was at the doctor yesterday (things are looking up). 5'7 1/2" (I will claim that 1/2 inch until I die!) Came in at 232lbs So that put's my BMI at 36 (I am not owning the .3 here). My A1C has come down a bit and I'm starting a new med today (We've all seen the commercials for Jardiance). So, yippee for me (maybe). I'm not sure how much on me is "squishy". But then, it doesn't matter I suppose.


----------



## MattB (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm down to 240, but not deliberately so. Unfortunately, I'm still stuck at 5'11. 

Size 11.5 shoe.


----------



## mrtubby (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm on the smaller end at 5'8" and about 210. My belly 47.5" Working on getting bigger.


----------



## Love.Metal (Jul 9, 2018)

5'9", 150ish at the moment due to antidepressants. Goal is to get back to 140's. 
I like taller than me, 350+, belly-heavy dudes with good muscle tone underneath.
Oh, and hi. Been gone for a few years.


----------



## Tad (Jul 11, 2018)

Love.Metal said:


> 5'9", 150ish at the moment due to antidepressants. Goal is to get back to 140's.
> I like taller than me, 350+, belly-heavy dudes with good muscle tone underneath.
> Oh, and hi. Been gone for a few years.


Welcome back!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2018)

rellis10 said:


> So I finally have an actual number to put to my size after years of aggressively avoiding weighing myself.
> 
> 348.10lbs (157.90kgs) and 5'10 tall.



Just over a year on and, after needing to lose weight due to medical issues, I'm 310.80lbs (140.65kgs). All told, I've lost over 40lbs from when I started and was over 350. I'm hoping to hit 300 in the next couple of months after re-focusing on my diet.


----------



## Tad (Jul 15, 2018)

Grats on doing what you needed to, Rellis. Reality sucks sometimes, but glad you've been able to roll with it.


----------

